# Fantasy Football Secrets



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Sign Daunte before he's gone! He is starting to get his roll on biotches!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think I would rather have Moss right now... He made Daunte shine during the good old days, when the Vikes should have made the Super Bowl.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Man, I have nothing against wearing fur................But that is one ugly assed mans jacket!!!!!   :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

LOL - I picked him up in one of my leagues. I can't stand the guy but when he's on a scoring roll......I only need him for a bye week though. :lol:

Long live small hands!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> ugly assed mans jacket


My mom has one just like it!!!


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

haha you get him and we will see how good hes doing down the road.


----------

